# Wakü für Ryzen 5900x und 3090/6900XT



## afrotobi (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGHX Community,

wäre cool wenn Ihr mir ein wenig bei meinem ersten Wakü Projekt unter die Arme greifen könntet. Beim Budget bin ich relativ frei, und möchte auf Qualität setzen (sollte aber nicht über 1.200EUR gehen) – es muss aber auch nicht das teuerste vom teuren sein!

Aus meinem aktuellen System würde ich gern folgende Komponenten übernehmen:

*Mein System:*

Mobo: MSI MEG ACE X570
PSU: Seasonic Prime Titanium 750w
RAM: 4x8GB TridentZ neo 3600 Cl18
Lüfter: Corsair LL Lüfter 3x 120mm
Corsair LL Lüfter 3x 140mm
LW: 1x HDD 3,5”
1x SSD 2,5”
2x m2 SSD

*Folgende Komponenten gilt es zu kühlen (werden bald aufgerüstet):*

CPU: Ryzen 5900x (AM4)
Graka: RTX3090 (PCIE 4.0)

*Auf was lege ich Wert:*

Mir ist ein leiser Betrieb sehr wichtig – ein MORA kommt nicht in Frage wegen des Platzes. Ich lege Wert auf hohe Qualität und Langlebigkeit – der Rechner soll auch ein paar Jahre dann rennen. Natürlich bei regelmäßiger Wartung. Die Pumpe soll bitte leise aber dennoch ausreichend Leistungsstark sein. OC wird definitiv stattfinden – aber im normalen Rahmen (10%). Mir ist der Showeffekt auch wichtig und das alles schön clean ausschaut. (RGBs ist immer gern gesehen)

Da es meine erste Custom Wakü ist benötige ich hier von euch Hilfe bei der Komponentenauswahl, Folgende Komponenten sollen neu angeschafft werden:

*Welche Komponenten werden gesucht/ getauscht:*

Gehäuse:
_(im Blick habe ich das Fractal R7/ oder das Meshify S2, bitte empfehlt hier Gehäuse die sehr gut für Custom Loops geeignet sind – iwie komme ich hier immer wieder auf das O11 – was aber iwie der Golf unter den Gehäusen ist – jeder hat eines…)_

Wakü Block GPU:
_(RTX3080 20GB)_

Wakü Block CPU:
_(AM4 - Ryzen 5900x)_

Pumpe:

Ausgleichsbehälter/ Distroplate:
_(am liebsten eine schicke verbaubare Distroplate)_

Radiatoren:

Hardtubes:

Controlpanel/-display für Temps und Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit (Hardware + Software):

Sensor + Display für Wassertemp\Durchflussgeschwindigkeit:

Kühlflüssigkeit:

Fittings:

Ablasshahn:

nötiges Werkzeug:


*Nun zu meinen Fragen:*

_Was sind die besten Shops für WaKü Komponenten?_
_Könnt Ihr mir mit den o.g. gesuchten Komponenten ein wenig aushelfen?_
_Wieviel Radiator Fläche würdet ihr für o.g. Komponenten empfehlen?_
_Welches Gehäuse würdet Ihr empfehlen für einen Custom Loop mit ausreichen Radi Fläche?_
_Hat die Fitting Größe eine Auswirkung, oder ist das eine reine Frage der Optik?_
_Wie krieg ich o.g. Komponenten nicht nur gut gekühlt, sondern auch leise?_
_Gibt es Sachen wo man ein bissl sparen kann? Bspw. günstige Hardtubes, oder gute & günstige Fittings._
_Auf was muss ich bei der Kompatibilität achten? Alu und Kupfer sind ja nicht kompatibel? Anschlüsse an den Wakü Blöcken, müssen ja auch immer zu den Tubes, den Radis, dem Ausgleichbehälter passen, oder gibt’s da Adapter._
Ich weiß viele Fragen, aber ich bin euch jetzt schon echt dankbar und heidenfroh über eure Hilfe!
Bitte erklärt es für einen Anfänger, die einzigen Berührungspunkte hatte ich bis dato mit AiOs.^^

Vielen Dank
Crank


----------



## pseudonymx (19. Oktober 2020)

Um mal gleich konrovers anzufangen  Warum isn MoRa aufgrund des platzes keine Option? gibt auch n bracket zum mounting anner caserückseite.... da musst schon nen sehr großes Case nehmen wenn du so leise und Kühl unterwegs sein willst wie mit nem MoRa.
Wenn aufwand. portabilität und kosten die Punkte gegen nen MoRa wären würd ich sagen: jut is dann halt so.... aber ob du nun nen Mora Hinters case Hängst oder daneben stellst oder nen Big Tower Kaufst in dem MINIMUM mal 3 360er Radis Platz finden sollten um unter last mehr als 400watt wegzukühlen und das möglichst leise..... da wirst am ende net einen Quadratzentimeter sparen.

Mit schnellverschlüssen bleibt n system mit MoRa auch Portabel....

So zu den Fragen die ich Beantworten kann

Thema Shops: Da kaufen wos am Günstigsten ist.... und die shopbewertungen auf nen Guten Support hinweisen

Komponentenwahl... kann man spädda drüber diskutieren 

Radiatorfläche.... 3x 360er Radis aufwärts... mehr ist immer besser und leiser

Case: Am ende geschmackssache und entweder baut man den loop basierend auf das Case oder sucht sich n Case das zum Loop passt

unterschiedlich große Fittinge sind für unterschiedliche Rohr/schlauch durchmesser (16/10 und 13/10 sind bei schläuchen der beliebteste standart)

Fittinge kann man ruhig alphacool eiszapfen nehmen z.b teurere fittinge sind oft kaum besser sondern haben nen schöneres finish oder nen teuren namen  gibt aber auch billigen müll der zwar funktioniert aber durchaus fehlerquoten aufweist

die blöcke sollten alle 1/4zoll gewinde haben und vernickeltes kupfer als kühlfläche (pures kupfer reagiert mit flüssigmetall wärmeleit"pasten" ansonsten keine nachteile)

Gibt einige billig linien z.b von EK die nutzen alu rohre und sollten nicht mit Kupfer kombiniert werden.... die meißten hochwertigen komponenten setzen aber auf kupfer... radiatoren mit alu lamellen haben auch im regelfall kupfer verrohrung

wenn du wirklich sagst nein kein externen Loop mit Mora dann solltest du dich zuallererst mal nach nem vernünftigen big tower umschauen mit möglichst viel platz für Radiatoren... unter 1x 420 und 2x 360 würde ICH persönlich bei den Komponenten nicht gehen.... Große hochwertige gehäuse sind natürlich auch relativ teuer....


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Oktober 2020)

Also dann...


afrotobi schrieb:


> sollte aber nicht über 800EUR gehen


So weit so gut, zumindest, wenn das Gehäuse nicht im Budget ist. Ich befürchte, die Sonderwünsche abseits des wirklich technisch notwendigen werden das dennoch sprengen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Mir ist ein leiser Betrieb sehr wichtig – ein MORA kommt nicht in Frage wegen des Platzes.


Das macht es doch etwas schwerer. Ist wirklich gar kein Platz vorhanden? Wie ist dein Setup aufgebaut, dass da nirgends ein Mora unterkommen kann?


afrotobi schrieb:


> Ich lege Wert auf hohe Qualität und Langlebigkeit – der Rechner soll auch ein paar Jahre dann rennen. Natürlich bei regelmäßiger Wartung. Die Pumpe soll bitte leise aber dennoch ausreichend Leistungsstark sein. OC wird definitiv stattfinden – aber im normalen Rahmen (10%). Mir ist der Showeffekt auch wichtig und das alles schön clean ausschaut. (RGBs ist immer gern gesehen)


Optik und technische Vorteile beißen sich gerne mal. Beispiel? Distroplate, Lüfter von Corsair, viele Rgb-Blöcke, nahezu das ganze Portfolio von Ekwb....


afrotobi schrieb:


> Gehäuse:
> _(im Blick habe ich das Fractal R7/ oder das Meshify S2, bitte empfehlt hier Gehäuse die sehr gut für Custom Loops geeignet sind – iwie komme ich hier immer wieder auf das O11 – was aber iwie der Golf unter den Gehäusen ist – jeder hat eines…)_


Du brauchst vor allem eins: Radiatorfläche, Radiatorfläche und -Überraschung- noch mehr Radiatorfläche. Davon hängt (abseits der Optik) alles bei der Wakü ab.
Sowohl das S2 als auch das R7 bieten eher eingeschränkt Platz für ausladende Wasserkühlungen, in beide bekommt man 2 360er (mit unschönen Nebenwirkungen auch etwas mehr, aber das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett) rein, der zusätzliche 360er, der im O11 möglich ist, ist in seiner Leistung immer eingeschränkt. Du brauchst einen größeren Kasten. 
Ich werfe da mal das R7 XL, das Phanteks 719 und Enthoo Pro 2 in den Raum, das Raijintek Paean Premium ist auch noch ne Option, sonst das Thermaltake Core X71.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Wakü Block GPU:
> _(RTX3080 20GB)_


Auch wenn sie erst auf den Markt kommen, bist du mit dem Watercool Heatkiller oder dem Aquacomputer Kryografics Next eigentlich am besten bedient. Die 3080 20Gb lässt aber auch noch auf sich warten.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Wakü Block CPU:
> _(AM4 - Ryzen 5900x)_


Für das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mal wieder Watercool, etwas leistungsstärker wäre noch der Kühler von TechN.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Pumpe:


D5 oder DDC Pwm, für deinen Verwendungszweck (gerade Hardtubing) wäre die D5 die bessere Wahl.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Ausgleichsbehälter/ Distroplate:
> _(am liebsten eine schicke verbaubare Distroplate)_


Distroplate kann ich nicht empfehlen, ich würde den Aquacomputer Ultitube D5 empfehlen. Gibts auch direkt mit vormontierter D5.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Radiatoren:


Da kommt es einfach nur auf das Gehäuse an, entsprechend lege ich mich da nicht fest (unter anderem aus Faulheit, für 5 vorgeschlagene Gehäuse die Kombinationen aufzuschreiben). 
Bei der Marke ist man mit HwLabs eigentlich am besten aufgehoben.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Hardtubes:


Da würde ich immer zu Acryl greifen, gibt es in guter Qualität von HbHolzmaus auf Ebay.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Controlpanel/-display für Temps und Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit (Hardware + Software):
> 
> Sensor + Display für Wassertemp\Durchflussgeschwindigkeit:


Das schreit nach einen Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 Pro. Sonst gibt es da nichts vergleichbares. Dazu brauchst du noch einen High Flow-Durchflusssensor.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Kühlflüssigkeit:


Aquacomputer Dp Ultra.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Fittings:


Ich persönlich ziehe Barrow vor, du kannst aber auch bedenkenlos zu Bykski oder Ek greifen, an sich auch zu Alphacool. 
Bedenke, dass die Anschlüsse zum Außendurchmesser der Rohre passen müssen und dass du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch Winkeladapter brauchst. Direkt Winkelanschlüsse zu kaufen ist weniger zielführend, da man dadurch weniger flexibel ist.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Ablasshahn:


Da kannst du jeden x-beliebigen Ablasshahn nehmen, wichtig ist die Einbindung in den Kreislauf. Wie und wo die erfolgt, bestimmt den Bedarf an zusätzlichen Teilen. Ein Doppelnippel ist quasi immer nötig, oft auch ein zweiter sowie ein T-Stück.


afrotobi schrieb:


> nötiges Werkzeug:


Heißluftpistole/-fön (für Acryl reicht kein normaler Haushaltsfön), Silikonschnur mit zum Innerdurchmesser der Rohre passendem Durchmesser, feine Säge und idealerweise auch eine Biegevorrichtung, auch wenn man dazu auch im Haushalt vorhandene Winkel nutzen kann.


afrotobi schrieb:


> _Was sind die besten Shops für WaKü Komponenten?_


Eigentlich immer die Shops der Hersteller, da das Geld dann auch direkt da landet.
Sonst sind Aquatuning, Caseking (teuer) und Highflow.nl auch gute Anlaufstellen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> _Hat die Fitting Größe eine Auswirkung, oder ist das eine reine Frage der Optik?_


Bei sehr hohem Durchfluss schon, aber in der Praxis kannst du das ignorieren. In den Bereich, wo die geringfügigen Durchflussunterschiede auch nur den Ansatz einer Rolle spielen, kommst du noch lange nicht und müsstest dafür auch ein bekloppter Wakü-Extremist sein.  


afrotobi schrieb:


> _Wie krieg ich o.g. Komponenten nicht nur gut gekühlt, sondern auch leise?_


Wie gesagt, Radiatorfläche. Der Mora wird ja nicht ohne Grund empfohlen, auch wenn ich selbst kein großer Fan von externen Radiatoren bin (hat man ne ganze Wand damit verkleidet, sieht das wieder anders aus). Gute Lüfter spielen auch eine große Rolle, wichtig ist da die Mindestdrehzahl.


afrotobi schrieb:


> _Gibt es Sachen wo man ein bissl sparen kann? Bspw. günstige Hardtubes, oder gute & günstige Fittings._


Man kann überall sparen, muss aber dann auch gegebenenfalls mit den Konsequenzen rechnen. Billige Fittinge sind wie billige Reifen, funktionieren auch, aber sind ein Risiko. Gerade bei Hardtubeanschlüssen ist ohnehin kein großes Einsparpotenzial vorhanden.
Grundsätzlich ist der finanzielle Aspekt bei der Wakü immer eine kontroverse Sache. Macht man es richtig, ist man mit Leichtigkeit >1000€ los, geht man auf das Budget, muss man mit Einschränkungen leben, sei es bei der Kühlleistung/Lautstärke (beides geht Hand in Hand), der Optik, der Überwachung/Steuerung. Gerade Komponenten wie Radiatoren, Anschlüsse, (gute) Lüfter, Pumpe, Cpu-Blöcke und Steuerungen kauft man ein mal und hat sie dann mal mindestens 5 Jahre, gerne auch über 10 Jahre. Es gibt noch Leute, die ihren 15 Jahre alten Mora 2 immer noch mit den selben Lüftern verwenden und in der Zwischenzeit alles mögliche gewechselt haben, aber nie einen Cent in den Radiator stecken mussten.


afrotobi schrieb:


> _Auf was muss ich bei der Kompatibilität achten? Alu und Kupfer sind ja nicht kompatibel? Anschlüsse an den Wakü Blöcken, müssen ja auch immer zu den Tubes, den Radis, dem Ausgleichbehälter passen, oder gibt’s da Adapter._


Anschlüsse sind quasi alle für G 1/4"-Gewinde, abseits davon muss man natürlich auf die passenden Durchmesser achten.

Am besten siehst du dir die Sache mal an, lässt dir dabei ruhig Zeit und erstellst einen eigenen Warenkorb, dann sieht man deine (gerade optischen) Präferenzen am besten und kann somit auch die beste Beratung abliefern.


----------



## afrotobi (20. Oktober 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. @pseudonymx

dann will ich mal die Fragen druchgehen:



> Warum isn MoRa aufgrund des platzes keine Option?


Das ist einfach - weil ich einen kleinen Zwerg (15 Monate) habe, der alles was auf dem Boden steht auseinandernimmt und leider kein Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist um noch einen MoRa unterzubringen.



> 3x 360er Radis aufwärts.


Mit einem 420er und einem 360er kriege ich es nicht leise gekühlt?
Wieviel Radi Fläche brauche ich denn für einen leisen Betrieb mit max 60c°, lieber 50c°?



> unterschiedlich große Fittinge sind für unterschiedliche Rohr/schlauch durchmesser (16/10 und 13/10 sind bei schläuchen der beliebteste standart)


Gibt es Adapter für Fittings also um verschiedene Durchmesser aneinander anzupassen? Ich meine zB, wenn mir ein GPU Block und ein CPU Block gefallen, der eine aber 16/10 Durchmesser und der andere 13/10 hat? Oder sind die universell einstellbar bzw. mit Adaptern anpassbar?



> vernickeltes kupfer als kühlfläche (pures kupfer reagiert mit flüssigmetall wärmeleit"pasten" ansonsten keine nachteile)


Wie kriege ich raus, ob alles auch wirklich vernickelt ist, ich habe zB den Bykski Bykski B-TME-SE-AL Durchflussensor im Blick, da dieser aber aus ALU ist würde ich mir gedanken machen,  dass iwas in meinem Kreislauf reagiert. Ansonsten möchte ich auf Kupfer setzen - am besten vernickelt!

@Sinusspass  - erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe - echt gut und auch die Zeit die du dir genommen hast.  Einige Punkte habe ich schon bei @pseudonymx beantwortet wie die Frage nach dem MoRa und dem Platz.

Bzgl. Budget, könnte auch noch ein bissl mehr gehen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Ich möchte eine anständige Wasserkühlung und zwar eine die mir super gefällt und mit der ich auch Leistungstechnisch zufrieden bin. Denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist würde ich diese alle 3 Monate wieder auseinandernehmen und die Zeit habe ich gar nicht! Deswegen würde ich bis ca. 1.200EUR beim Budget hochgehen.



> Optik und technische Vorteile beißen sich gerne mal. Beispiel? Distroplate, Lüfter von Corsair, viele Rgb-Blöcke, nahezu das ganze Portfolio von Ekwb....


Könntest du mir hier technisch saubere/hochwertige Lösungen vorschlagen die auch ein bissl RGB haben?



> Ich werfe da mal das R7 XL, das Phanteks 719 und Enthoo Pro 2 in den Raum, das Raijintek Paean Premium ist auch noch ne Option, sonst das Thermaltake Core X71.


Die Gehäuse Optinen gefallen mir leider alle nicht und passen leider auch nicht in mein Black & White Konzept. Das war der Grund für das Meshify S2,  am besten von den Gehäusen würde mir das R7 XL noch gefallen. Zur Not würde auch das O11 gehen - wieso ist der 3. 360-Radi denn da nur eingeschränkt nutzbar?



> Distroplate kann ich nicht empfehlen, ich würde den Aquacomputer Ultitube D5 empfehlen. Gibts auch direkt mit vormontierter D5.


Wieso keine Distroplate, was sind die Nachteile? Optisch finde ich die Teile sau hübsch und sie nehmen auch weniger Platz im Gehäuse weg als AGBs.

Bei der Pumpe würde ich dann aber gern bei der Aquacomputer D5 bleiben.



> Das schreit nach einen Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 Pro. Sonst gibt es da nichts vergleichbares. Dazu brauchst du noch einen High Flow-Durchflusssensor.


Ich dachte hier eher an etwas wie den Bykski B-TME-SE-AL Durchflussensor. Und ein kleines Rädchen wie bspw.  Bykski B-FMpa-V3-X.



> x-beliebigen Ablasshahn


Wichtig ist hier, dass dieser am tiefsten Punkt im Kreislauf angebracht wird oder?



> Shops der Hersteller


Was haltet ihr von Alibaba - mir gehts darum, dass ich hier fast alles von Bykski zu nem guten Preis bekommen kann.



> (gute) Lüfter


Ich weiß das die LL Lüfter nicht optimal für Radiatoren geeignet sind. Kann ich diese dennoch auf die Radis setzen? Und wie hoch wird hier ca. der Unterschied (Lautstärke/Temperatur) zu Lüftern sein die mehr auf statischen Druck gehen bei den Temps?

Die Punkte auf die ich jetzt nicht eingegangen bin, habe ich direkt so für mich übernommen und schonmal in meinen Einkaufswagen gepackt.

Was halet ihr von Bykski - bin da gestern drauf gestoßen. Die sind ja verdammt günstig und die Bewertungen die ich bis dato gelesen habe überzeugen auch.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Warenkorb zusammenzustellen. Bin aber bei vielen Punkten noch sehr unentschlossen....


----------



## pseudonymx (20. Oktober 2020)

Zu Punkt 1 und der MoRa geschichte.. wie gesagt gibt n bracket zu mounting am Gehäuse und n gitter das verhindert das jemand in die lüfter grabschen kann  was auch gleich zu Punkt 2 führt.... 50° ist glaube ich mit ner internen wakü schwer umsetzbar 60° ist realitisch aber auch schwer meines erachtens.
An meinem MoRa 420 laufen grad 3 140er lüfter mit ca 500 u/min und bei 4,2 GHz bleibe ich beim quad core (ryzen 3100) knapp unter 50°... bei 45watt package leistungsaufnahme im cinebench r20... da brauchst schon nen großes offenes gehäuse das sich auch wenn alle radiatoren von außen frischluft ansaugen net zu sehr aufheizt innen.... du musst bedenken du willst unter vollast weit mehr als 400 watt wegkühlen und das leise....

Bei dem was du willst ist ein MoRa echt eigentlich Pflicht.... klingt hart is aber so  und das Mounting bracket fürs gehäuse und das lüftergitter sollten die probleme bezüglich des nachwuchses eigentlich egalisieren.... und ist eigentlich bei deinen wünschen die einzige option soviel kühlpower wie nen MoRa außerhalb des gehäuses hat ist Intern kaum machbar... gibt sicherlich schön große recht offene showcases in denen das Funktionieren kann... aber das sprengt sicherlich den finanziellen rahmen

punkt: radiatorfläche... nein ich denke das ist weitaus zu wenig um so viel leistung wegzukühlen bei guten temperaturen und leise.... intern schon garnicht

thema Fittinge.... die Kühlblöcke haben in aller regel 1/4 zoll gewinde... in das schraubst du die verschiedenen Fittinge... hab ich auch so gemacht... kaltwasserzufuhr ist bei mir 13/10 und ab da dann alles 16/10.... war anders geplant ist optisch aber mega meiner meinung nach.... um aufn punkt zu kommen.... da ist eigentlich alles untereinander kompatibel weil im grunde alles mit 1/4zoll gewinde arbeitet... egal ob soft oder hardtube fittinge... alles 1/4 zoll  auf der "male" seite

vernickeltes kupfer erkennst du nicht... is halt silber wegen des nickels.... ob da kupfer drunter ist steht aber in aller regel in der artikelbeschreibung des blocks... hochwertige komponenten sind immer vernickeltes kupfer... wenn du nicht planst mit flüssigmetall zu arbeiten ist das aber auch wayne.... und mal butter bei de fische.... ob nun ne gute herkömmliche wärmeleitpaste oder gallium aufn heatspreader... das macht kaum nen unterschied bei nem powerful custom loop... da ist die art der wakü die radiatorfläche und die frischluftzufuhr deutlich wichtiger... flüssigmetall is auch net das anwendungsfreundlichste und es Leitet was zu zusätzlichen vorsicht mahnt...



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Optik und technische Vorteile beißen sich gerne mal. Beispiel? Distroplate, Lüfter von Corsair, viele Rgb-Blöcke, nahezu das ganze Portfolio von Ekwb....



kann ichn lied von singen.. eins heller als das andere... farbtöne unterschiedlich... man muss echt alles manuell anpassen mit viel RGB von unterschiedlichen herstellern.... 

hey nochn vorteil beim MoRa... man kann schicke gehäuselüfter nehmen und hinten am Mora gute non blinki blink lüfter bei mir sinds 7€ arctic P14 ! Und im Case zu gehäuselüftern degradiert... die sündigen Corsair QLs 


edit... nen MoRa bekommt man zur not auch an ne wand gehängt  alles schon gesehen  mehrere MoRas sind auch keine seltenheit wennsnicht nur leise sondern still sein soll.... setups mit 4 oder 5 Passiven MoRas am schreibtisch solls auch geben


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2020)

Gigant 3360. Kann der Winzling nur die Schläuche abreissen, aber nicht reingrabschen^^

Immer für den Hinterkopf. Je nach 380er darfste da 400W für die Graka und 200W Prozessor an Wärmeleistung abführen. Wenn Du das ganze Ding INNERHALB des Gehäuses baust, bekommst die Wärme nicht vernünftig nach draußen. Das ist ja das geniale am Mora, da geht die Wärme gleich ausm Gehäuse raus. 

Ich hab hier ein Gitter gegen kleine Kinder hingestellt bis die so groß waren, das ihnen klar gemacht werden konnte, das sie in der Computerecke nix zu suchen haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Oktober 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Mit einem 420er und einem 360er kriege ich es nicht leise gekühlt?
> Wieviel Radi Fläche brauche ich denn für einen leisen Betrieb mit max 60c°, lieber 50c°?


Wenn das dein Anspruch an die Wassertemperatur ist schon....
Dann ist die Wakü aber nicht zielführend; die Komponententemperatur ist höher als unter Luft. Du müsstest die Lüfter schon hochdrehen lassen, und dann war es das mit leise.
Radiatoren kühlen einfach gesagt besser, wenn reichlich Luft durchströmt. Die einfachste Methode dazu ist Lüfterdrehzahl, das erzeugt aber Krach. Um es leise zu haben, muss man mit der Drehzahl runter, schon kühlen die Radiatoren schlechter. Um es kühl und leise zu haben, braucht es Fläche. Bei einer Abwärme von bis zu 600W braucht man nicht gerade wenig. Es gibt eine alte Faustformel, die 1 120er auf 100W besagt, damit ist es aber weder sonderlich kühl noch leise (das würde so ziemlich deinem Vorschlag entsprechen). Wirklich gut wird es mit der doppelten Fläche. Dafür braucht es dann wirklich große Gehäuse, die allein dein halbes Budget auffressen können oder eben externe Radiatoren, die man auch außer Reichweite von Kindern montieren kann und die durch die Position außerhalb des Gehäuses besser mit kühler Raumluft versorgt werden können. Da braucht es also gar nicht so viel zusätzliche Fläche. Außerdem spart man sich die teuren, sehr großen Gehäuse.
Das hat schon alles seine Gründe, bei heutiger Hardware mit vielen 100W Abwärme lohnen sich die kleinen Kreisläufe nicht mehr. Die Luftkühler sind ja auch ziemlich gut geworden (auf Grafikkarten), um da noch einen wirklichen Mehrwert aus der Wakü zu ziehen, braucht es sehr viel Fläche.
Mal sehen, wann sich Dual Mora durchzusetzen beginnt...


afrotobi schrieb:


> Gibt es Adapter für Fittings also um verschiedene Durchmesser aneinander anzupassen? Ich meine zB, wenn mir ein GPU Block und ein CPU Block gefallen, der eine aber 16/10 Durchmesser und der andere 13/10 hat? Oder sind die universell einstellbar bzw. mit Adaptern anpassbar?


Die Blöcke, Radiatoren, Ausgleichsbehälter,.... kommen alle ab Werk mit G 1/4" Gewinden, da schraubt man dann die gewünschten Anschlüsse rein.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich raus, ob alles auch wirklich vernickelt ist, ich habe zB den Bykski Bykski B-TME-SE-AL Durchflussensor im Blick, da dieser aber aus ALU ist würde ich mir gedanken machen,  dass iwas in meinem Kreislauf reagiert. Ansonsten möchte ich auf Kupfer setzen - am besten vernickelt!


Heutzutage sind eigentlich alle Produkte auf dem Markt so designed, dass Aluminium keinen Kontakt mit Wasser hat. Wer doch Aluminium mit Wasser in Kontakt treten lässt, wird keine guten Verkaufszahlen für sein Produkt sehen. Von paar Billigprodukten abgesehen gibt es da keine Produkte auf dem Markt, und Bykski zählt zu denen, die ihre Produkte gut verkaufen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Bzgl. Budget, könnte auch noch ein bissl mehr gehen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Ich möchte eine anständige Wasserkühlung und zwar eine die mir super gefällt und mit der ich auch Leistungstechnisch zufrieden bin. Denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist würde ich diese alle 3 Monate wieder auseinandernehmen und die Zeit habe ich gar nicht! Deswegen würde ich bis ca. 1.200EUR beim Budget hochgehen.


Investiere es in Radiatorfläche. Ist wie mit Hubraum beim Auto, man kann zwar viel machen, aber irgendwann geht es nicht mehr ohne mehr Hubraum und nichts skaliert so gut wie Hubraum.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Könntest du mir hier technisch saubere/hochwertige Lösungen vorschlagen die auch ein bissl RGB haben?


Nun ja, Watercool, Aquacomputer und TechN haben das qualitativ hochwertigste Zeug am Markt. Zumindest bei den Gpukühlern und auch bei manchen Cpukühlern hat man auch Rgb. Du kannst natürlich zu Ek greifen, die 2K machen nicht viel aus in der Praxis. Wenn man mal einen Heatkiller in der Hand hatte, merkt man den Unterschied aber deutlich.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse Optinen gefallen mir leider alle nicht und passen leider auch nicht in mein Black & White Konzept. Das war der Grund für das Meshify S2,  am besten von den Gehäusen würde mir das R7 XL noch gefallen.


Du kennst meine Meinung zur Radiatorfläche, und ehrlich gesagt haben selbst die vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse nicht die idealen Möglichkeiten, darüber wird es aber sehr schnell sehr teuer. Ich hab über 1000€ nur für das Gehäuse gelöhnt.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Zur Not würde auch das O11 gehen - wieso ist der 3. 360-Radi denn da nur eingeschränkt nutzbar?


Egal wie man es macht, mindestens ein Radiator muss die warme Abluft der anderen zum Kühlen nutzen und verliert damit grob die Hälfte seiner Kühlleistung. Wirklich besser als mit 2 richtig verbauten 360ern ist man mit dem 3. auch nicht dran.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Wieso keine Distroplate, was sind die Nachteile? Optisch finde ich die Teile sau hübsch und sie nehmen auch weniger Platz im Gehäuse weg als AGBs.


Was das reine Volumen angeht, vielleicht. Nur dass der Agb immer irgendwo steht, wo sowieso Platz ist und er allenfalls beim Zusammenbau stört. 
Distroplates sitzen oft in Radiatorplätzen, schon sind (Beispiel O11) von 3 Plätzen nur noch 2 übrig, die auch noch schlecht konfiguriert werden können, weil ein Radiator die warme Abluft des anderen verwenden muss, damit überhaupt nennenswerten Airflow durch die Radiatoren hat.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier eher an etwas wie den Bykski B-TME-SE-AL Durchflussensor. Und ein kleines Rädchen wie bspw.  Bykski B-FMpa-V3-X.


Nimm den High Flow. Der misst wenigstens richtig. 


afrotobi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hier, dass dieser am tiefsten Punkt im Kreislauf angebracht wird oder?


Kurz gesagt, ja. Wenn das Gehäuse gekippt besser zu entleeren ist, dann sollte man ihn so verbauen, dass er in der Haltung am tiefsten Punkt sitzt. Oft wird er auch einfach am Agb angeschlossen, da man so direkt eine große Menge des Kühlmittels ablassen kann.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Alibaba - mir gehts darum, dass ich hier fast alles von Bykski zu nem guten Preis bekommen kann.


Du musst halt in der Regel zum Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer zahlen, dann ist es gar nicht mal mehr so viel günstiger. War zumindest bei mir so, wenn ich was aus China bestellt habe. Kleinigkeiten bekommt man ohne Probleme, bei größeren Mengen hat man gerne mal Scherereien. 


afrotobi schrieb:


> Ich weiß das die LL Lüfter nicht optimal für Radiatoren geeignet sind. Kann ich diese dennoch auf die Radis setzen? Und wie hoch wird hier ca. der Unterschied (Lautstärke/Temperatur) zu Lüftern sein die mehr auf statischen Druck gehen bei den Temps?


Das sollten locker 10% sein, die man mit guten Lüftern einspart, gerne noch mehr. Der Witz ist, dass die günstigen Arctic P12 nahezu alle anderen guten 120mm Lüfter mühelos hinter sich lassen, zu den allein aufgrund der Bauweise schlechteren LL (die eigentlich 110mm Lüfter sind) wird der Unterschied auch gerne mal 20% betragen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Was halet ihr von Bykski - bin da gestern drauf gestoßen. Die sind ja verdammt günstig und die Bewertungen die ich bis dato gelesen habe überzeugen auch.


Die Qualität ist eigentlich ziemlich unzweifelhaft. Ich habe einen Kühler von denen und bin zufrieden, lediglich die Bedienungsanteil (die auf Chinesisch oder so war) konnte man gleich als Grillanzünder verwenden. Bis jetzt habe ich auch nichts Schlechtes über Bykski gehört, auch wenn die Kühler sicher nicht die beste Leistung auf dem Markt erbringen und mir persönlich die Optik meist nicht zusagt.


----------



## 4skeladd (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss hier Mal kurz reingrätschen, warum sollten 2 360er Radiatoren nicht rein um das System zu kühlen?

Nur als Referenz - EKWB empfiehlt für einen 3950X und eine 2080Ti OC einen 360er. Dann sollten 2 locker für die 3080 und den 5900X ausreichen oder?

@afrotobi ich bin am überlegen dasselbe System anzuschaffen wenn du willst kann ich das mal in Google Tabellen hochladen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Weil Ek immer viel zu wenig Fläche empfiehlt. Natürlich geht das und die Hardware wird auch nicht überhitzen, aber das Wasser wird entweder sehr warm oder die Lüfter müssen sehr laut werden. Da Ek offenbar schmerzfreie oder taube Kunden hat, die die Wakü nur der Optik wegen kaufen, empfehlen sie so wenig Fläche. Wenn man den Kreislauf mit einem 360er bauen würde, würde man deutlich schlechtere Temperaturen und Lautstärke als mit Luft erhalten, mit 2 360ern wäre man der Luftkühlung vermutlich ebenbürtig.
Wenn man wirklich den vollen Wakü-Spaß mit tollen Temperaturen und geringer Lautstärke haben will (>1000 Umdrehungen sind alles, aber nicht leise, egal welche Lüfter), dann muss man bei der Radiatorfläche eskalieren.

Sorry für den Rant, aber wenn hier oder in anderen Foren immer wieder Beschwerden eintrudeln, dass die Wakü doch gar nicht so toll ist und die Temperaturen unter Luft (gerade die Cpu) doch genauso gut oder gar besser waren und man dann einen 360er am besten in einem Glasbackofen von Gehäuse liest, weil der Konfigurator das so empfohlen hat, dann reagiert man auf den Konfigurator etwas offensiv.


----------



## 4skeladd (22. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm, der8auer hat für Fritz Meinecke nen Rechner gebaut mit 2x360ern (3950x und 2080Ti) und hat die Lüfter mit 700 rpm laufen lassen. Das ging ziemlich gut...

Ich stehe aber vor derselben Frage wie der Thread Ersteller. Nur will ich auch das VRM (übernimmt der CPU-block) und den Chipsatz des MB kühlen lassen. Da ist die Gretchen-Frage ob ich das erstmal Bau und schaue wies läuft oder ob ich gleich auf die Radiatoren innen verzichte und einen externen großen hole. Beides zusammen wäre kompletter Overkill.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja, in einem Gehäuse mit ganz gutem Airflow und allem @stock, sprich langfristig ~365W. Auch da wurde das Wasser von den genannten Temperaturen ausgehend grob 40°C warm. Bei Hardware, die gerne 50% mehr verbraucht, wird das Wasser gerne 50°C warm, darauf noch die übliche Temperaturdifferenz und schon ist man bei 60-70°C Gpu. Gar nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## afrotobi (22. Oktober 2020)

4skeladd schrieb:


> Ich muss hier Mal kurz reingrätschen, warum sollten 2 360er Radiatoren nicht rein um das System zu kühlen?
> 
> Nur als Referenz - EKWB empfiehlt für einen 3950X und eine 2080Ti OC einen 360er. Dann sollten 2 locker für die 3080 und den 5900X ausreichen oder?
> 
> @afrotobi ich bin am überlegen dasselbe System anzuschaffen wenn du willst kann ich das mal in Google Tabellen hochladen.



Sehr gern - ich erstelle mir auch meinen Einkaufswagen um den hier gegenprüfen zu lassen. Bin aber mittlerweile, dank dem Tipp der Jungs hier, auf 2x 480 Radis gegangen. Weil di noch in das Gehäuse gehen was mir gefällt und noch halbwegs für ne schicke optik sorgen würden. 

Lad ruhig mal deine Tabelle hoch und gern auch das Gehäuse. Ich überlege im FD 7 Xl zu bauen. Da sollte ich ausreichen Platz dann haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Da bekommst du keine 2 480er rein. Das Gehäuse bietet zwar 2 Plätze dafür, aber verbauen kann man sie nicht gleichzeitig. Du kannst jedoch einen 480er im Deckel und einen 420er in der Front verbauen, eventuell auch noch einen 240er im Boden.


----------



## afrotobi (22. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Gigant 3360. Kann der Winzling nur die Schläuche abreissen, aber nicht reingrabschen^^
> 
> Immer für den Hinterkopf. Je nach 380er darfste da 400W für die Graka und 200W Prozessor an Wärmeleistung abführen. Wenn Du das ganze Ding INNERHALB des Gehäuses baust, bekommst die Wärme nicht vernünftig nach draußen. Das ist ja das geniale am Mora, da geht die Wärme gleich ausm Gehäuse raus.
> 
> Ich hab hier ein Gitter gegen kleine Kinder hingestellt bis die so groß waren, das ihnen klar gemacht werden konnte, das sie in der Computerecke nix zu suchen haben.


Kannst du mir bitte mal n Bild von deiner Konstruktion uppen - damit ich mal ne Vorstellung habe ob meine Frau mich aufgrund der Optik steinigt oder nicht?


----------



## HisN (22. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm... da das Ding hier echt in die Ecke gequetscht ist, hab ich nie "vernünftige" Bilder gemacht ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrotobi (22. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... da das Ding hier echt in die Ecke gequetscht ist, hab ich nie "vernünftige" Bilder gemacht ....


Fetzt schon und die Kühlleistung ist garantiert grandios - aber mein Weibchen killt mich und gibt danach mein ganzes Geld für die Wakü für sinnlosen Mist aus wenn ich mit sowas komme. Ich bleibe dabei - ich brauche einen Tower wo ich alles gut reinplatzieren kann!


----------



## 4skeladd (22. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... da das Ding hier echt in die Ecke gequetscht ist, hab ich nie "vernünftige" Bilder gemacht ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wir laut ist das Ding? Mich "schreckt" ein MoRa in erster Linie ab weil die Lüfter ohne Dämmung drehen, im Case wird der "Lärm" zumindest reflektiert. Wird bei dem Kühlturm wohl auch besser sein als bei den MoRas


----------



## HisN (22. Oktober 2020)

So dem ist.
Deshalb ist der (nur) mit 800RPM-Lüftern bestückt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Fetzt schon und die Kühlleistung ist garantiert grandios - aber mein Weibchen killt mich und gibt danach mein ganzes Geld für die Wakü für sinnlosen Mist aus wenn ich mit sowas komme. Ich bleibe dabei - ich brauche einen Tower wo ich alles gut reinplatzieren kann!



In dieses Gehäuse ab 170€






						fractal design 7xl Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Testberichte für fractal design 7xl




					geizhals.de
				




passen zwei 420mm Radiatoren mit einer Dicke von 30mm. 45mm oder 60mm kannst du bei Lüfterdrehzhalen um die 500 U/min in der Pfeife rauchen.









						Define 7 XL: How much space for top mounted radiator?
					

*Article information also applies to the Meshify 2 XL     Unfortunately, the information in the Define 7 XL manual is incorrect.  It lists that there is a 36mm max motherboard component height for top mounted radiators, but this is only if you ar...




					support.fractal-design.com
				












						Define 7 XL front mounted radiator clearance Sorage Layout
					

* Measurements below also apply to the Meshify 2 XL




					support.fractal-design.com
				






			https://www.fractal-design.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Define_7_XL_Manual-V2.pdf
		


Es müsste auch die Kombination aus 420mm und 480mm Radiator gehen. Aber solange 420mm von der Breite möglich sind, würde ich dieses Format vorziehen. 480mm Radiatoren besitzen knapp weniger Stirnfläche, du brauchst einen weitern Lüfter und hast am Ende auch keine Vorteile bei der Kühlleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudonymx (24. Oktober 2020)

4skeladd schrieb:


> Und wir laut ist das Ding? Mich "schreckt" ein MoRa in erster Linie ab weil die Lüfter ohne Dämmung drehen, im Case wird der "Lärm" zumindest reflektiert. Wird bei dem Kühlturm wohl auch besser sein als bei den MoRas




Naja je nach gehäuse was dann am ende neben einem aufm tisch steht macht es garkeinen unterschied ob seitenteil auf oder zu.... und n MoRa kommt grundsätzlich eigentlich mit weniger lüfterdrehzahl klar... kenne ehrlich gesagt wenige interne waküs die leise sind...
solange man ohne kopfhörer nur surft oder videos schaut okay... aber ohne kopfhörer Last aufs system geben ist fast immer hörbar.... kommt halt auch immer auf die temeratur ansprüche an... nach wassertemperatur gekühlt und so eingestellt das die komponenten an ihrem Templimit arbeiten kann man sicherlich relativ leise unterwegs sein.... 

Das problem bei ner internen ist ja auch immer die umgebungstemperatur... man kann 2 fette 420er radis frischluft saugen lassen.... dann braucht man aber immernoch recht viel frischluft und abluft im case damit es sich innen net aufheizt und am ende die radiatoren "wärmt"... mit ner kombi: 1 radi ausblasend einer frischluft saugend hat man wieder generell weniger kühlleistung und wenn man komplett rausblasend macht braucht man wieder enorm viel frischluft.... wie man es macht... wen man net grad nen wirklich großen offenen tower hat ist das NICHT leise.... damit muss der TE sich abfinden wenn alles in nen preislich annehmbares Case soll.... er will unter last teilweise weit mehr als 400watt damit kühlen.... 

kann mich nur immer wieder wiederholen: Mora 420 hinten an den tower dran... 









						MO-RA3 420 Wall/Case Mounting, 24,95 €
					

Die externe Wand- und Casehalterung kann statt der beiliegenden Abstandshalter montiert werden Mit Hilfe der Halterung kann der MO-RA3 an einer Gehäusewand




					shop.watercool.de
				




und damits childsave ist den lüfterframe vor....









						MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black, 39,95 €
					

Die Lüfterblende verkleidet in eleganter Art und Weise die montierten Lüfter und Kabel  Die Verkleidung umschließt dabei komplett eine Seite des Radiators K




					shop.watercool.de
				




zur not noch mit magneten nen staubfilter vor damit die kleinen fingerchen net durch den frame passen....

dann kann man alles in allem auch n etwas "kleineres" case nehmen, muss der mora natürlich hinter passen, und man hat netma nen platzverlust


----------



## afrotobi (2. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß es hat ein bissl gedauert, aber eine solche Planung muss auch gut durchdacht sein. In der Weile habe ich mich auf ein Gehäuse geeinigt. Und leute bitte, wenn es explizit eine interne Wakü sein soll, dann bitte versucht den TE nicht doch von einer externen Lösung zu überzeugen. Ist ein netter Hinweis, aber wenn Frau und Kind nicht mitspielen, bleibt halt nur die interne Lösung.

Ich habe mich nun noch einwenig mehr in die Materie eingelesen und hoffe für folgende Konfiguration euren Segen zu bekommen. Gerne auch Kritik, wenn ihr sagt das es da noch Optimierungspotential gibt.

1. Was denkt ihr - gibt es durch diese Konfig genug Frischluft im Gehäuse? Bzw. würdet ihr die Lüfter auch so platzieren (blau/grüne Pfeile)
2.  Denkt ihr die Kühlleistung wird auch für 500w ausreichend sein?
3. Wo seht Ihr Optimierungspotentiale?
4. Wie würdet ihr die Tubes verlegen um vorallem auch eine Schicke Optik hinzubekommen. Gerne auch verspielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachfolgend noch die Stückliste, bei der GPU weiß ich noch nicht was es wird. Der Rest sollte aber klar hier aufgeführt sein. Ich weiß die Corsair LL sind nicht optimal, aber die Optik ist toll und der Rechner soll trotz allem schick und aufgeräumt aussschauen mit viel RGB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und eure Kritik.

Wenn ich alles habe und mit bauen beginne werde ich hier natürlich auch eine kurze Übersicht und Bebilderung machen. Damit ihr seht das euere Hilfe und zeit nicht für umsonst war!

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Sinusspass (2. November 2020)

3 Sachen:
1. Agb etwas höher setzen, sonst wird das eklig zu verrohren und so sieht es auch besser aus.
2. Grafikkarte andersrum anschließen, sprich links rein und rechts raus.
3. Den Durchflussanzeiger würde ich unten in das lange Rohr zur Grafikkarte setzen, da macht er sich besser. Oben beim Mainboard ist es immer eng.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. November 2020)

Oben und Vorne könnte man auf einen XFlow setzten bzw. einen Radiator der das Wasser einmal durchschleift. So würde man sich etwas Tubing bzw Röhren sparen(und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch besser aus).


----------



## afrotobi (4. November 2020)

*Update - Verbesserungsvorschläge gern gesehen:*
Könnt ihr mir bitte dabei helfen die Fittings zu zählen.

Ich stell mich da zu dämlich an. 
Gerade bei Winkeln und Verlängerungen bin ich mir sehr unsicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2020)

16 Stück, für jede Komponente 2. Zur Sicherheit kann man auch ein, zwei mehr nehmen.
Winkel und Verlängerungen kann man nicht wirklich zählen, bei dem Aufbau würde ich von 5 90° Winkeln und 4 Verlängerungen ausgehen, außerdem brauchst du für den Ablasshahn noch T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel, besser 3, denn die Befestigung des Durchflusspanels wird vermutlich über Verlängerung, 90° und Doppelnippel am besten umsetzbar sein. Und plane mehr Hardtubes ein, da wird Verschnitt anfallen. Kann gut sein, dass du ein Stück 3 mal machen musst.


----------



## afrotobi (4. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 16 Stück, für jede Komponente 2. Zur Sicherheit kann man auch ein, zwei mehr nehmen.
> Winkel und Verlängerungen kann man nicht wirklich zählen, bei dem Aufbau würde ich von 5 90° Winkeln und 4 Verlängerungen ausgehen, außerdem brauchst du für den Ablasshahn noch T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel, besser 3, denn die Befestigung des Durchflusspanels wird vermutlich über Verlängerung, 90° und Doppelnippel am besten umsetzbar sein. Und plane mehr Hardtubes ein, da wird Verschnitt anfallen. Kann gut sein, dass du ein Stück 3 mal machen musst.


 Hey super - vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Dann warten wir jetzt mal ab wann die Bestellungen eintrudeln.
Ich hoffe ja, dass zu weihnachten alles da ist und ich dann in aller Ruhe basteln kann.


----------



## HisN (4. November 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Und leute bitte, wenn es explizit eine interne Wakü sein soll, dann bitte versucht den TE nicht doch von einer externen Lösung zu überzeugen. Ist ein netter Hinweis, aber wenn Frau und Kind nicht mitspielen, bleibt halt nur die interne Lösung.



Wir wollen doch nur Dein bestes^^


----------



## afrotobi (4. November 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch nur Dein bestes^^


Ich weiß doch, aber das korrespondiert nicht damit, was meine Frau denkt was für mich das Beste sei.
Ich würde mir schon n Mora hinstellen, nur meine Frau würde dann Mehl oder Zucker in meine Wakü füllen.
Aber lieb das Ihr euch um mich kümmert


----------



## pseudonymx (9. November 2020)

schaut ja mega aus.... ich hab mir net soviele gedanken gemacht  nun gut bei mir isses auch bei weitem net so viel Radi zeug und rohre .

Falls das ganze noch zu "laut" sein sollte würde ich mich auch net scheuen den oberen Radi auch frischluft ziehen zu lassen, musst halt die Spannungswandler temps im auge behalten.

Die komponenten müssen ja aber auch keine 50° haben. wenn die cpu unter last bei 80° rumdümpelt macht ihr das auch nichts... bei der graka ähnlich.... man kann ruhig der hardware mal temperaturen nahe an ihren limits zumuten wenn das system dafür hörbar leiser wird, solange CPU und GPU net ins templimit laufen ist das garkein problem. 

Hab mal nen pentium g3258 anniversary monate lang am limit laufen lassen....(60€ CPU da kann man das mal machen) brutalst übertaktet mit extrem viel spannung (5ghz @1.45v+) und unter luft.... der macht heute noch genausoviele punkte im cinebench wie zu dem zeitpunkt als er in rente ging, dass er immernoch die 5ghz hält hat mich allerdings gewundert, weil 1.45v+ sind definitiv ÜBER den specs  (letztens mal alles ausprobiert  hauptgrund um alte hardware zu behalten: man kann damit rumspielen  )

Freu mich schon dem 3100 mal richtig die sporen zu geben unter dem MoRa .... das verkneif ich mir aber bis n zen3 da is


----------



## afrotobi (23. November 2020)

Moin Männers,
ich brauche nochmal eure Schwarmintelligenz - ich fange gerade mit bauen an, und bin mir aktuell unsicher wegen der Lüfterposition!

Ich würde unten und vorne reinblasen wegen der Frischluft zufuhr, hab ich bei normaler Luftkühlung die besten Erfahrung mit gemacht. Allerdings hab ich nun nochmal viele Builds gesehen die immer die Radiator Luft rausblasen.

*Meine Bedenken:*
1. Lasse ich alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren die Luft rausblasen, hab ich so gut wie keine Frischluftzufuhr. Befördere aber die Warme Luft direkt aus dem Case.

2. Lasse ich vorn und am Boden in das Gehäuse reinblasen, beförderte ich ja die warme Radiator Luft ins Gehäuse was auch kontraproduktiv ist. Und "kühle" quasi den Radiator im Deckel mit der heißen Luft der anderen Radiatoren.

3. Lasse ich Deckel und Front rausblasen und befördere nur mit den 2 x 120mm Lüftern auf dem 240mm Radi Luft ins Gehäuse. Wäre das ausreichend?

4. Wie würdet ihr die Position des Lüfters im Heck wählen - was wäre hier optimal?
4.1 Frischluft in Gehäuse reinblasen oder
4.2 Abluft aus dem Gehäuse rausblasen?

Versteht ihr mein Dilemma, egal wie ich mache, ich habe das Gefühl es ist falsch. 
Beim Deckel will ich die Luft raus blasen - da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher um auch den Kamineffekt zu nutzen.

Deckel - durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse rausblasend (1. Radi im Kreislauf 480mm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front ist das größte Fragezeichen für mich.

Front - (2. Radi im Kreislauf 420mm)  durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse reinblasend (mache mir hier Gedanken, ob es nicht besser wäre die heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse rauszublasen - aber dann habe ich wieder Probleme mit der Frischluftzufuhr)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boden - (3. Radi im Kreislauf 240mm) durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse reinblasend (um ein bissl Frischluft ins Gehäuse reinzubekommen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie würdet ihr das Problem denn lösen? Wie wäre bei dem Case (Fractal Design 7 XL) eure Lüfterbestückung?
Und bitte keine Aussage zu den Lüftern - ich weiß die LL sind ned optimal für Waküs, aber ich hatte sie einmal da 

Danke euch!


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2020)

Es ist immer schwierig und eine optimale Lösung gibt es nicht. Alles hat seine Vor-und Nachteile.

Alle Radilüfter ein- oder ausblasend zu verbauen ist zwar für die Frischluftversorgung theoretisch am besten, aber man bekommt eben schwerer die Abluft wieder weg bzw. Frischluft nachgeführt.
Auf Airflow zu setzen würde hingegen Radiatoren mit warmer Abluft versorgen.

Wirklich den besten Weg kann ich nicht sagen, aber vorne und unten rein, oben und hinten raus wäre eine gute Lösung, aber unten und hinten rein und oben und vorne raus sollte ähnlich gut gehen. Das ist am Ende mehr Spekulation als sonst was, beide Möglichkeiten nehmen sich vermutlich recht wenig und haben ihre Vorteile gegeneinander.


----------



## ursmii (23. November 2020)

ich hab das FD 7 XL und kann den EKWB PE480 nicht ohne modifikation montieren.
grund: der radi ist schön breit und stösst an die längsseitige befestigung der herausnehmbaren kühler/lüfter befestigung an.
lösung: entfernung der clips für das seitenglas, das dann wohl mit klebeband befestigt werden muss.
vielleicht ergibt sich dann beim definitiven einbau noch eine weitere option ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrotobi (23. November 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich hab das FD 7 XL und kann den EKWB PE480 nicht ohne modifikation montieren.
> grund: der radi ist schön breit und stösst an die längsseitige befestigung der herausnehmbaren kühler/lüfter befestigung an.
> lösung: entfernung der clips für das seitenglas, das dann wohl mit klebeband befestigt werden muss.
> vielleicht ergibt sich dann beim definitiven einbau noch eine weitere option ...
> ...


OK und was hat das mit dem Thread zutun?


----------



## ursmii (23. November 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> OK und was hat das mit dem Thread zutun?


als kleiner hinweis, dass nicht alles so klappt wie es im prospekt vormalt wird.
wenn's dich nicht interessiert , dann vielleicht andere.


----------



## afrotobi (24. November 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> als kleiner hinweis, dass nicht alles so klappt wie es im prospekt vormalt wird.
> wenn's dich nicht interessiert , dann vielleicht andere.


"Hey wieviele Strom verbraucht eine CPU ----> Kuchen!!!!"

Denke das verdeutlicht deine Aussage sehr gut inwieweit diese gerade zu den gestellten Fragen passt.

Also in dem Thread gehts hier halt gar nicht darum.... und in meinen Build passt der 480mm Radiator ohne Probleme in den Deckel. Aber danke für den Input - auch wenn er mal gar nix mit dem Thema zutun hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> ich brauche nochmal eure Schwarmintelligenz - ich fange gerade mit bauen an, und bin mir aktuell unsicher wegen der Lüfterposition!


Das ganze ist etwas umstritten und in meinem Fall als ich noch kein Mora mit dran hatte habe ich vorne und oben rein fördernd verbaut. Denn ich sah auch kein Sinn darin das ich die warme Luft aus der Front dann oben durch den Radiator ziehe. Am ende wird es auch nur etwa 5-10°C auf die Wassertemperatur was ausmachen. Anders gesehen wird es in einem Luft gekühltem System im Gehäuse auch nicht kühler sein, wenn Grafikkarte und Prozessor ihre Wärme ins Gehäuse fördern. Chipsatz und Spannungswandler usw. werden normalerweise selbst wenn 50°C im Gehäuse anliegen weiterhin ausreichend gekühlt.

Wenn ich mein Mora abklemme komme ich mit etwa 1000-1100 U/min der Lüfter meiner zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren aus. Aber es geht auch mit etwa 800-900 U/min der Lüfter, weil alles immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl der Lüfter und der daraus resultierenden Wassertemperatur ist.

Es wäre daher auch nicht verkehrt wenn du oben ausblasend verbaust, dann wird halt deine Wassertemperatur etwa wärmer werden.



4skeladd schrieb:


> Und wir laut ist das Ding? Mich "schreckt" ein MoRa in erster Linie ab weil die Lüfter ohne Dämmung drehen, im Case wird der "Lärm" zumindest reflektiert.


Da hast ein falschen Bild, denn die Kunst von einem leisem System ist immer das Geräusch zu reduzieren und nicht zu dämmen. Ein Mora steht frei im Raum und profitiert hier schon von der Raumtemperatur und das diese ungehindert direkt solch ein Mora erreichen kann. Dazu kommt noch die Größe solch einem Radiator und dadurch wird die Wassertemperatur bereits so niedrig gehalten das Lüfter nicht mehr schnell drehen müssen. Ein System wird erst laut wenn Lüfter schnell drehen müssen und auf einem Mora laufen Lüfter meist nur bis an die 800 U/min. In meinem Fall laufen alle meine 14 Lüfter (9x Mora + 5x interne Radiatoren) mit max. 550 U/min und somit ist mein System selbst mit Last komplett lautlos, da meine Lüfter genug Druck aufbauen können und keine hohen Drehzahlen erreichen müssen. Es würde sogar mit nur 350 U/min aller Lüfter gehen, nur dann würde ich statt auf nur 30°C mit der Wassertemperatur unter Last auf 38°C kommen, was von der Temperatur auch noch vollkommen in Ordnung wäre. Aber da meine 450-500 U/min was ich im Schnitt für 29-30°C Wassertemperatur anliegen haben bereit so leise sind das ich sie nicht wahrnehmen kann lasse ich sie mit dieser Drehzahl laufen.

Denn die Kunst eines leise und kühlem System sind die Drehzahlen der Lüfter und die Fläche der Radiatoren die hierzu mit verbaut sind.

@afrotobi
Deine Auswahl der Radiatoren ist gut und dein System wird sicherlich nicht laut ausfallen, aber das ganze lässt sich am Ende wenn alles verbaut ist ersehen. Die Lüfter spielen halt eine Rolle wie leise solch ein System ausfallen wird und diese wiederum sind ausschlaggebend wie warm die Wassertemperatur wird, denn alle anderen Temperaturen die mit solch einem Kreislauf gekühlt werden sind von der Wassertemperatur abhäng. Wobei einem Prozessor als Beispiel auch egal sein wird ob der jetzt 65 oder 75°C anliegen haben wird und ich hier eher die Lüfter so bestimmen würde das sie mir vom Geräusch her passen.


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ihr habt genug gewartet. Jetzt will ich euch ein paar Bilder vom Umbau der Grafikkarte zukommen lassen und sogar dem restlichen System - denn am WE bin ich endlich fertig geworden.

*Nun die wichtigsten Kerndaten:*
Pumpengeschwindigkeit: 34% // 3000rpm
Wassertemp: 24c (idle)
Wassertemp: 32c (Last)

CPU Temp: 42c (idle)
CPU Temp: 69c(last)

GPU Temp: 28c(idle)
GPU Temp: 49c(last)

Alle Lüfter gelocked auf 800rpm!
Alles mit DPUltra als Kühlflüssigkeit.
Es sind sogar noch alle Staubfilter verbaut - habe da also noch ein bissl Optimierungspotential.

*Graka-Umbau:*
hatte ich schiss, dass ich da was kaputt mache.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und nun der PC *
Die hässliche Rückseite (mit Ablasshahn)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt das fertige Kunstwerk - verdammt bin ich zufrieden 
Auch wenn ich am Abend davor noch fast verzweifelt bin und zu meiner Frau meinte  - "wenn es morgen nicht klappt, Bau ich wieder eine Luftkühlung." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benchmark:*
... und nun die obligatorischen Balken. 
(alles ohne OC @ Stock, da setze ich mich später dran)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine Info - die Graka wird wohl wieder zu ASUS gehen, hat leider Spulenfiepen. Ich baue ja kein lautloses Wakü System um dann die ganze Zeit beim daddeln die Graka massiv zu hören. Mit dem Rest bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Alles sehr leise und wie ich finde auch richtig schick für mein erstes Custom Wakü System. Ich bin zufrieden und hoffe das die nächste Karte kein Spulenfiepen hat.

Jetzt noch eine Frage meinerseits:
*Kann man eigentlich bei Hardtubes den Durchflusssensor der D5Next auf Liter/h kalibrieren? *Ich kriege das iwie nicht hin. Aber ja die Pumpe läuft - habe ja noch ein Schaufelrad als Durchflussensor eingebaut.

Bilder mit Beleuchtung gibts dann noch später.

Zum Schluss noch ein fettes Dankeschön, an alle die mit Rat und Tat unterstützt haben! 
@pseudonymx
@IICARUS
@Sinusspass
@HisN


----------



## Rorschach123 (25. Januar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Was sind die besten Shops für WaKü Komponenten?


Ich würde da ganz klar Caseking und Aquatuning empfehlen oder auch die direkt die Herstellerseiten selbst.


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Ich würde da ganz klar Caseking empfehlen, haben wirklich ein mega gutes Sortiment was das angeht



Du bist leider zu spät --> das System ist fertig und ich bin pleite - ich denke ich brauche erstmal keinen Shop mehr wo ich was bestellen kann^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorschach123 (25. Januar 2021)

Ah Sorry, habe das Datum oben nicht beachtet  richtig geiles Ssystem geworden. Ich bin da gerade noch davor, habe quasi die gleiche Kombi an Hardware und lasse jetzt aber erstmal meine Portokasse sich etwas erholen  bis ich dann für 1000 eine Wakü reinsetze, aktuell läuft die 5900X auf ner AiO und die 3090 Strix noch unter Luft


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2021)

Das Ding sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, die Temps sind auch sehr gut so. Gibts Bilder aus dem Betrieb?
Das mit den Spulen ist eher ein Problem des EK-Blocks, oder war das vor dem Umbau auf Wasser auch schon so?

Der Durchfluss"sensor" der D5 Next ist so ne Sache. Das Ding rät den Durchfluss anhand der elektrischen Betriebsparameter und muss erst kalibriert werden. Dazu muss der Durchfluss im Kreislauf durch einen Kugelhahn einmal komplett gestoppt werden. Steht so auch in der Betriebsanleitung oder sollte es zumindest.
Das Hauptproblem des "Sensors" ist, dass er erst ab 80l/h überhaupt was anzeigt und der angezeigte Wert meist Mist ist. Da ist es bald zuverlässiger, anhand der Umdrehungen des Durchflussanzeigers den Durchfluss zu raten. Den eigentlichen Zweck, nämlich anzuzeigen, dass Wasser fließt, erfüllt das auch und der Durchflussmesser der Next gibt eben meistens unsinnige Werte ab.


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Danke dir - das System hat mich auch echt graue Haare gekostet.^^ Aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Die Bilder reiche ich nach, habe die Nach bis 4Uhr alle Lüfter und RGB Schicki Micki Sachen eingestellt. Da gibts dann heute die Foto Session. 

Also ist quasi die Einrichtung des Durchflussensors nicht möglich, bei Hardtubes wenn ich nicht nochmal den Kreislauf öffnen will? Naja ned schlimm. Wäre nur mal cool gewesen um zu wissen wieviel liter/h so durchgepumpt werden. Ich habe ja auch zur Sicherheit noch mein kleines Schaufelrad, was zeigt, dass alles läuft 

Leider konnte ich vorher die Karte nicht testen. Sie wurde von mir komplett jungfräulich auf Wakü Block umgebaut. 

Jub habe EK auch schon angeschrieben, aber die können leider nicht helfen. Wollen nur n paar WLPads auf dem VRAM abändern. Denke aber nicht, dass diese Änderung das Problem behebt. Allg. die Anleitung ist echt mangelhaft und sogar fehlerhaft. Da haben Sie sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Sowas sollte einen Premium Wasserkühlungsspezialist nicht passieren. Denn die Bestückung der Backplate mit WLPads ist einfach mangelhaft und falsch in der Anleitung. Ich hatte es genauso gemacht wie beschrieben (RTX3090 Abbildung) und da waren die Schrauben zu kurz und die Backplate lies sich nichtmal montieren. habe dann anstatt der 2mm die 1,5mm und 1mm Pads benutzt, die immernoch ein gutes Druckbild abgeben und schon konnte ich auch die Backplate festschrauben. Evtl Nutze ich die Graka mal ohne Backplate nur um zu testen ob dies das Spulenfiepen reduziert. Ansonsten geht die Karte eben zurück und ich muss die nächste testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Also ist quasi die Einrichtung des Durchflussensors nicht möglich, bei Hardtubes wenn ich nicht nochmal den Kreislauf öffnen will?


Ohne integrierten Kugelhahn oder irgendwas anderes, was deinen Durchfluss bei laufender Pumpe komplett auf 0 setzt nein.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich vorher die Karte nicht testen. Sie wurde von mir komplett jungfräulich auf Wakü Block umgebaut.


Sollte man eigentlich immer machen, einfach der Sicherheit halber.  Nicht, dass man ne kaputte Karte geliefert bekommen hat oder die Karte kurz nach der Inbetriebnahme stirbt und man dann den Salat hat.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Jub habe EK auch schon angeschrieben, aber die können leider nicht helfen. Wollen nur n paar WLPads auf dem VRAM abändern.


Das kann tatsächlich reichen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Denke aber nicht, dass diese Änderung das Problem behebt. Allg. die Anleitung ist echt mangelhaft und sogar fehlerhaft.


Spulenfiepen ist eine winzige Bewegung der Spulen. Da braucht es nicht viel, um Änderungen zu erzielen.


afrotobi schrieb:


> Da haben Sie sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Sowas sollte einen Premium Wasserkühlungsspezialist nicht passieren.


Wo außer beim Preis ist EK Premium?


afrotobi schrieb:


> Evtl Nutze ich die Graka mal ohne Backplate nur um zu testen ob dies das Spulenfiepen reduziert. Ansonsten geht die Karte eben zurück und ich muss die nächste testen.


Im Luxx hatte einer das selbe Problem (und nebenbei noch besch*ssene Temperaturen) mit dem EK-Kühler auf der Strix. Da hat das Entfernen der Backplate auch schon einiges geholfen. Ein Wechsel auf den Kühler von Aquacomputer hat das dann behoben.


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Luxx hatte einer das selbe Problem (und nebenbei noch besch*ssene Temperaturen) mit dem EK-Kühler auf der Strix. Da hat das Entfernen der Backplate auch schon einiges geholfen. Ein Wechsel auf den Kühler von Aquacomputer hat das dann behoben.



den  Thread meinst du oder?








						[Übersicht] - RTX 30x0 Wasserkühlervergleich | GPU Block Comparison
					

Einleitung Hallo zusammen,  da es an verschiedenen Stellen bereits Informationen zu diesem Thema gibt, würde ich gerne anfangen alle Daten zentral und übersichtlich zu sammeln.  Es geht darum, die Leistung der jeweiligen GPU-Blöcke der verschiedenen Hersteller transparent auszulisten. Die Form...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




ich teste erstmal das mit den zusätzlichen Pads mal aus bevor die Karte zurück zu ASUS geht. Aktuell ist der Tenor, das der EKWB Block der Beste ist, aber man bei dem WLPads selber Hand anlegen sollte.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2021)

Ja, der Nutzer damien. Der hatte echt ordentlich Pech mit seinem Kühler.
Der hatte auch seinen eigenen Kaufberatungsthread. Hier gings los mit dem Ärger, dann gabs noch was per PN dazu, wo er gesagt hatte, dass das Problem mit montierter Backplate wesentlich stärker ist, aber auch ohne vorhanden ist. Ob man da jetzt mehr oder weniger Paddicke braucht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man am besten gar nichts auf den Spulen hat. Druck auf diese verändert eben das Spulenfiepen, mal ins Positive, mal ins Negative. In der Regel ist man ohne am besten aufgestellt.


----------



## afrotobi (18. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt bin ich auch mit optimieren fertig und bin von dem unsäglichen EKWB Block auf einen ALC Block gegangen. Bessere Temps und viel weniger Spulenfiepen - was will man mehr. 

Die Front wird gerade noch CNC gefräst - also bitte nicht wundern. 

Anbei noch die Benchmarkbilder und Bilder aus dem Betrieb.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2021)

Also das nenne ich gelungen. Sieht echt sehr gut aus.


----------



## Anthropos (18. März 2021)

Nice!   
Das Monitoring auf dem Display hast du mit dem SensorPanel von AIDA64 gemacht oder?


----------



## afrotobi (18. März 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nice!
> Das Monitoring auf dem Display hast du mit dem SensorPanel von AIDA64 gemacht oder?


Jub habe ich selbst gebaut die Panels!



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also das nenne ich gelungen. Sieht echt sehr gut aus.



Vielen Dank  Hat sich wirklich gelohnt


----------



## ackerjule (21. April 2021)

Wie misst/biegt man eigentlich das kurze Rohr unten links zwischen Rädchen und GPU? Damit das ganz genau so passt, habe davon keine Vorstellung.


----------



## pseudonymx (21. April 2021)

is Toll geworden der knecht


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Wie misst/biegt man eigentlich das kurze Rohr unten links zwischen Rädchen und GPU? Damit das ganz genau so passt, habe davon keine Vorstellung.


Ganz einfach. Man bastelt sich irgendein seitliches Versatzstück (oder lässt es bleiben, das würde auch gehen) und fertigt dann erst das andere Stück von der Pumpe  dahin.


----------



## ackerjule (21. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Man bastelt sich irgendein seitliches Versatzstück (oder lässt es bleiben, das würde auch gehen) und fertigt dann erst das andere Stück von der Pumpe  dahin.


Das ist natürlich denn sehr viel einfacher, so herum habe ich garnicht gedacht ^^ Danke Sinus.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2021)

Ansonsten musst du mit einer Schablone arbeiten.

Habe ich letztens auch gemacht... auf einem Brett zwei Biegetools auf Maß festgeschraubt und dann das Hardtube auf eine längere Distanz aufwärmen. Beide Biegungen müssen daher dann auf der Schablone zugleich in Position gebracht werden.

Auf so kurzer Distanz bringt es meist nichts zunächst eine Biegung zu machen, weil beim Erwärmen der zweiten Biegung die erste sich wieder löst.

Habe mir damals dazu solch ein Set gekauft.
Musst dabei aber auf den richtigen Maß des Rohres achten.





						Hard Tube Bending Kit, Bewinner 3pcs 14mm AD 45/90/180-Grad-Acryl-Hartrohr-Bieger-Form-Werkzeugsatz, Wasserkühlung-Biege-Kit Geeignet für Ellbogenformen für die Awgm3-Serie : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Hard Tube Bending Kit, Bewinner 3pcs 14mm AD 45/90/180-Grad-Acryl-Hartrohr-Bieger-Form-Werkzeugsatz, Wasserkühlung-Biege-Kit Geeignet für Ellbogenformen für die Awgm3-Serie : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



					www.amazon.de


----------



## afrotobi (22. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Wie misst/biegt man eigentlich das kurze Rohr unten links zwischen Rädchen und GPU? Damit das ganz genau so passt, habe davon keine Vorstellung.


Mach es dir einfach - zeichen auf einem Blatt Papier die gewünscht Tube inkl Biegung. Erhitze dann die tube und biege dann die komplette tube direkt nach deiner Zeichnung indem du diese auf das Papier legst und dieses wie eine Schablone benutzt. So bekommst du passende Tubes mit relativ wenig Aufwand.


----------



## pseudonymx (22. April 2021)

MANN EY jez wo ich sehe wie schön unauffällig und clean hardtubing aussehen kann bin ich schon wieder  in versuchung umzubauen....aber 1. rupf ich mehrmals monatlich den CPU kühler ab um irgendwelche CPUs auszuprobieren die ich hier hab weil  ich PCs für bekannte baue 2. fehlt noch die grafikkarte (ein halleluja auf alle die eine neue haben oder sich eine gönnen dürfen bei den preisen) und 3. ich quarz net wenig am schreibtisch... endet darin das alle 8-10 wochen das komplette system auseinandergebaut wird um es zu säubern...

aber echt echt geil.... nicht so übertreieben mit distroplate und gefühlt 100 tubes die durchn rechner gehen....  wireklich schön. und mit den finalen Fotos wird auch ersichtlich warum nen MoRa keine option war


----------



## ackerjule (22. April 2021)

Danke für die Tipps auch an IICARUS und afrotobi, tja ich merk mal wieder mein altes Problem....... was ich auch vor meinem ersten Softtube Eigenbau hatte: Viele viele Fragen, kaum ne Vorstellung wie dies und das gelöst werden könnte und dann aber beim eigenes Händchen anlegen doch merken, dass sich viele Fragen von selbst ergeben oder man (frau) doch auch eigene Methoden entwickelt. Ich kauf mir die Tage einfach mal Equipment und übe etwas. 

Sorry will das Thema nicht sprengen hab ja meinen eigenen Thread, sorry. Aber die Tubes sehen hier echt gut aus und ich will damit auch mal anfangen, die soften find ich schon wieder zu normal


----------



## pseudonymx (23. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Sorry will das Thema nicht sprengen hab ja meinen eigenen Thread, sorry. Aber die Tubes sehen hier echt gut aus und ich will damit auch mal anfangen, die soften find ich schon wieder zu normal



hehe da sieht man mal wie Empfindungen auseinander gehen... Ich hab mich für mixed soft tubing (black und transparent) entscheiden weil mir das hardtubing zu "normal" vorkam... mittlerweile baut ja kaum noch wer mit softubes... Also jemand der ne wakü AUCH aus optischen gründen hat....


----------



## ackerjule (23. April 2021)

Normal für mich, da ich damit gespielt habe, verschiedene Arten durch hatte und nun was anderes probieren möchte. Zudem langweilt mich sowieso meine Hardware 1-2x im Jahr und ich will was fummeln, und sei es nur andere Fittings, anderes Wasser oder mal Gehäuse wechseln. Wollte damit Soft Tubes nicht als langweilig hinstellen.


----------



## pseudonymx (24. April 2021)

Alles Cool find die diversität auch ganz nice. Denke werde meinen Transparenten schlauch. gegen ne tube austauschen, wird nur flickelig. unten inne slotblende rein dann an den lüffis vorbei... links rechts wieder hoch... ohje entweder viel 90° biegen oder viele winkelstücke . Muss eh mal ran an das system.... Trotz vergoldetem wasser für 8euro pro liter hab ich algenbildung.... schaut net mehr schön aus der acryl CPU block


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Ich würde das ja eher Weichmacher gemischt mit Lötfett und irgendwelchen Rückständen nennen.


----------



## Stormdan (14. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mit großem Interesse Deinen Thread zur WaKü gelesen, sieht wirklich toll aus und Danke für die Beschreibungen!

Ich möchte auch zum ersten Mal eine WaKü verbauen und werde vermutlich auf das Define 7XL oder das Meshify 2 XL gehen. Ich habe auch einen 5900x und eine 3090FE.

Ich habe ein paar Fragen:

1) Wie hast Du das im Bodenbereich letztlich gemacht? Sind da "nur" die zwei 120er LL mit Luft einsaugend oder ist da auch noch ein Radiator verbaut?
2) Falls es ein Radiator ist, sind die Lüfter ganz unten und dann darauf der Radiator oder umgekehrt?
3) Auf Deinen Fotos kann ich leider nicht erkennen wie Du die D5next mit dem Ultitube befestigt hast. Wurde die unten auf einem Radiator verschraubt? Oder hat das irgendwie mit diesen Multi-Brackets geklappt? Das ist für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, da ich auf keinen Fall etwas selber bohren will (und auch nicht gut kann.... man muß seine Grenzen kennen 
4) Wie verbaut man die Kombi aus Radiator und Lüfter? Wird der Radiator einzeln am Gehäuse verschraubt und dann die Lüfter wieder gesondert auf den Radiator? Oder hat man ganz lange Schrauben, die quasi durch den Lüfter und den Radiator in einem durchgehen? Waren alle Schrauben, die Du brauchtest, beim Gehäuse dabei oder mußtest Du welche nachkaufen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen. Ich lese seit vielen Tagen im Netz, aber irgendwie sind immer noch Fragen bei mir offen...


----------



## afrotobi (15. Mai 2021)

Stormdan schrieb:


> Ich habe mit großem Interesse Deinen Thread zur WaKü gelesen, sieht wirklich toll aus und Danke für die Beschreibungen!
> 
> Ich möchte auch zum ersten Mal eine WaKü verbauen und werde vermutlich auf das Define 7XL oder das Meshify 2 XL gehen. Ich habe auch einen 5900x und eine 3090FE.
> 
> ...



1. Luft einsaugende 2xll120 und dann der 240er Radi
2. siehe 1.
3. die steht auf dem 240 Radi und ist dort verschraubt (musst du im Zubehör shop der d5 next noch die richtige Halterung kaufen) Das Multibracket eignet sich nicht dafür
4. Ganz lange Schrauben. Ich habe zuerst die Radis mit Lüftern bestückt und dann eingesetzt. Manchmal ist es dann aber beim Tubing so eng, dass ich einzelne lüfter wieder gelöst habe und erst nach dem tuben wieder befestigt habe.
Die Schrauben waren beim Radi dabei.

schreib einfach wenn du fragen hast


----------

